# Grizzly T10687 Track Saw



## raystafarian

Let me begin by saying that I'm pretty new to woodworking, I've only really been working on a few projects for about a year and only really got my own set of tools a few months ago. Something I've always struggled with is the terrible lumber available around here and my inability to make my pieces straight, flat and square to each other.

I recently got sick of wobbly cuts with my circular saw and homemade guide, and I don't have a budget for a table saw or a high-end track saw. I thought I would give the new Grizzly track saw a try. At a total cost of $179.95 for the saw and $49.95 for the track, it comes in at around $230 to get started. Comparable products are:
Dewalt track saw kit DWS520K at $435
Makita track saw kit SP6000K at $430


I got it about a week ago, it came the same day as the track (T24872) I ordered, but my accessory pack (T25094) came about 5 days later.

It was well packed, I unboxed it and took a look at it, then set off on reading the instructions. All I can say about the instructions is that they are a bit lacking. My accessory pack didn't even come with instructions..

Some things I've noted in my short time with the saw:
-No on-board storage for the allen wrench that is needed to make adjustments on the saw. This will inevitably be my downfall

-The plunge action does not lock down when changing the blade, which makes it tricky to hold the blade lock, work the arbor bolt and keep the saw plunged at the correct depth

-The depth stop assembly is.. ill-fitting. I find myself fighting it to move it from the deepest position, sometimes I need to take the lock knob all the way out just to readjust it. I'm afraid I'm going to break it. Not to mention I need to do math every time I set the depth stop since it doesn't take the track thickness into account on the scale

-Rail adjustment knobs.. how do they work? I try to tighten them down to avoid any tilting of the saw on the track, but when they stop the tilting, they also stop the saw from sliding on the track. I try to loosen them a little and the saw tilts again..





-Accessory pack's anti-tilt bar solves the above problem with ease





-The guide rail (track) is about 56" in length, which is not enough to rip the full length of sheet goods and is a little bit awkward for a 4 foot cross cut. You will only be able to use one of the F-style clamps on a 4 foot cross cut as the other end will hang off the board and you can't use a regular clamp as it gets in the way of the saw. This also applies if you're looking to rip less than 8 feet and it's not a cut that is near the length of the track.

-The rubberized bottom of the track does a good job at securing it to the board, even without clamps.

-The dust collection works pretty well. The port is for 1 1/2" hose, but I already had an adapter for that size into my 2 1/2 shop vac hose and it works well. With a proper dust collection system, it would probably work even better.

-I'm really happy with the riving knife feature, however I could see how it may be damaged is used improperly or forced into twisting due to an awkward cut. I think it's aluminum, but it feels like plastic.

-The plunge spring is has the appropriate amount of tension, it seems, but it is held into place via a plastic insert, so you must be aware and ensure it doesn't slip out of where it should be, or your plunge depth won't be maximized

-The blade that comes with it isn't the best blade I've ever used, in fact a lot of people say it's awful. But, to be fair, it cuts straight and I haven't experienced any chip out from it. I'm waiting to see if anyone figures a way to bore out a larger arbor in a standard blade and have it work in this saw before I buy a new blade

-There are arrows on the blade guard that show you the front and back edges of the blade, as well as the center point. I find this feature useful when determining where to position the saw to get it up to speed prior to plunging and cutting

-The overall feel of the saw is.. plastic. It doesn't feel like a tool that will last, but at its price-point, that is to be expected.

Overall, for the value of the tool, especially priced against its "competitors", I think it's a good value. It runs on the track no problem (single track, not two tracks connected) and it cuts straight. That's all I was looking for, cutting flat straight lines, and then cutting flat straight lines square to my previous flat straight line. It does that. I am pleased.

Despite all the negatives I've listed, it's a powerful saw that does the job it is supposed to. If you're aware of some of the issues and are still considering getting it, I would recommend it. I am happy that I purchased it.


The saw


Depth guage and bevel gauge 


Rail adjustment knob on base of saw


Blade side


----------



## woodnthings

*this one?*

When doing a review it's helpful to post a link to the tool and to mention the price:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Track-Saw-Master-Pack/T25552

Your photos are excellent BTW. I'm not sure what you are showing with the small green knob... You talked about the saw tiltling...not sure what that is about. If the saw is $245.00 it is way less than the competition at nearly $1000.00. So you can't expect everything to be as well made and thought out, but if as you say you are satisfied with it all things considered, great. :thumbsup: 
I have a Festool FS75 and a bunch of tracks including a 120" one. I would not want to attach 2 separate tracks together and hope for a straight line although they make the rods to do so, I just don't trust them. 
I have used a straight edge either an aluminum bar, or a factory edge from a ply or hardboard to rip plywood lengths on horses in the drive many times...including in the rain and even snow. It beats handling a 4 X 8 sheet by yourself hauling upstairs to my shop. Nice review, thanks. :yes:


----------



## raystafarian

Thanks for the tip. The green knob in the third photo is the rail adjustment knob. The tilt I refer to is where the rail guide on the saw base meets the rail on the track. There is a little play and therefore the blade side of the saw can tilt down/inward when the base plate tilts up/outward because it's not locked into the track. This will result in a undesired beveled cut.


----------



## panhandler

Thanks for the review. I having been waiting to hear what others thought of this saw before ordering one myself. I'll definately be following this thread.


----------



## Shop Dad

Thanks for the review ray. Glad you are happy with it. I love the fish in your avatar.


----------



## raystafarian

added video of the "tilt" I was talking about


----------



## woodnthings

*The saw should not tilt like that*

That's just my opinion, but when you rock the saw in the video it looks like the track is crowned upwards ...that doesn't seem right. The saw should lay flat all across the width of the track. Turn it over and see if there is a concave bottom or if you can check across the top look for convex. I would not accept that if it were mine, possibly it's defective. :blink: Either the saw base or the track? Check both.


----------



## LearnByDoing

Thanks for the review. The woodwisperer mentioned he ordered one for review as well. Need to check and see if he reviewed it on his site yet. You did a nice job an confirmed what I suspected. I am wondering, how does it do with a bevel cut. Does it cut on the same line as the square cut when tilted over?


----------



## MT Stringer

Hmmm...20mm arbor. I haven't seen any that size around my neck if the woods.

Anyone know where to get a good blade for this saw?


----------



## woodnthings

*That's the common arbor for track saws*

Try here:
Oshlun SBFT-160048 160mm 48 Tooth FesPro Crosscut ATB Saw Blade with 20mm Arbor for Festool TS 55 EQ, DeWalt DWS520, and Makita SP6000K - Amazon.com

OR Search there for 20mm arbor blade


----------



## cabinetman

The setup looks very good. Before I would spend money on that, I would invest in a good circular saw, and shop fabricate an easy to use guide.









 







.


----------



## panhandler

Just ordered the Master Kit. It should be here Tuesday. I'm anxious to try it out. But that won't be until next weekend 

Although I have no experience with any other track saws. I will be glad to report back on my impressions. 

One thing I will say, however, is that I contacted grizzly's customer service and asked about future plans for a 100"+ track and they said they have no plans at this time. I hope that changes


----------



## panhandler

For those of you who are interested in a review, Marc Spagnola (thewoodwhisper.com) is posting a review on his website tomorrow. It will be interesting to see his impressions


----------



## raystafarian

panhandler said:


> For those of you who are interested in a review, Marc Spagnola (thewoodwhisper.com) is posting a review on his website tomorrow. It will be interesting to see his impressions


Thanks, been waiting for his review.


----------



## jraksdhs

*just a thought*

Woodnthings mentioned that a competitor of the grizzly cost nearly a $1000. In fact, a Festool ts55 with 55" guide rail cost $550. Just so you guys know.


----------



## woodnthings

*yeah, I did, didn't I...*



jraksdhs said:


> Woodnthings mentioned that a competitor of the grizzly cost nearly a $1000. In fact, a Festool ts55 with 55" guide rail cost $550. Just so you guys know.


You try and rip an 8ft sheet of ply with a 55" rail.:thumbdown:
You need 2 rails or a 106" one. The TS75 saw with a 75" rail, is near $700.00. The accessory kit is $200.00 Another 55" rail is $115.00.... so where are we.....:blink:
Festool 491937 106" Guide Rail FS 2700 (2700mm) - Amazon.com

Festool TS 55 EQ Plunge Cut Circular Saw (set) - Amazon.com

If you do get the TS 5 at $550.00, an accessory kit at $200.00 and another 55" rail at $115.00 that's $815.00 plus tax. about the same as a decent Hybrid saw, if there is a comparison to be made. It's more a matter of portability for me, than which is better, because they are so different in operation and application in my opinion. I have both, for the record, and have yet to use the Festool.


----------



## jraksdhs

*well.....*

The grizzly saw in question is not the same size as the ts75. And it certainly doesnt come with all those accessories. Why dont we compare apples to apples here.


----------



## calwilliams63

Thanks for the review. I will say it looks pretty decent at a great price. I have many Industrial Grizzly machines and have been quite impressed for how affordable they are. I do own a Festool TS55 which I am very happy with and would buy the exact same one if I was to do it again. Good luck.


----------



## bladeburner

*Blade change lock*

is already on the saw but they removed the spring toggle, although they left the mounting fixture. 5/16 bolt is holding this.











Holds the blade here. A push button holds the blade.


----------



## MORRIS76

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking about the Festool but I'm not yet convinced It will do that much more than a strong guide and a circular saw with a good blade. I've only ripped 8' sheet goods maybe 4 times and I did that with a piece of 1X2 nailed down with small finishing nails.
I'm certainly not against spending $900 for the Festool (I've spent more and got less more than once) and if I could see one in action I could decide easily.


----------



## ryan50hrl

I've been considering this for a while now.....I think I may pull the trigger this summer.


----------



## GroovyMambo

In my opinion the makita track saw with 2 tracks is just as good as thecfestool and way better than the grizzly


----------



## ryan50hrl

Ok....I just spent the last hour trying to cross cut my new coffee table top, which is too wide to cut on my table saw.......A track saw is in my future for sure....


----------



## rrich

ryan50hrl said:


> Ok....I just spent the last hour trying to cross cut my new coffee table top, which is too wide to cut on my table saw.......A track saw is in my future for sure....


Did you try clamping a 2x4 across the coffee table top and then run the 2x4 against the edge of the table saw's table? No fence needed.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Nope....can't say I thought of that.....


----------



## hammer6048

I have tried any number of guide rails on the market, and straight edges etc. as suggested here. Purchased the Festool TS55 two years ago, there is nothing better. Makita, Grizzly and Dewalt are no where close. There are several you-tube videos on the saw, it is in a class by itself.


----------



## MT Stringer

I bought the Scheppach cs55 track saw and the 55 inch track from Grizzly to give me over 100 inches of rip capacity. So far, so good. The saw is identical to the Grizzly and so are the tracks. So far I have cut up 4 sheets of ply - 3 3/4 inch and one 1/2 inch and some 1/4" pieces also. No problems for me. Much better than using a homemade guide thanks to the track and the anti tilt thingie.

Note: I got the saw through Woot! for $119!!!


----------



## Hawkeye1434

I got this grizzly track saw a few months ago and absolutely love it. I watched the wood whisperer review and I was convinced this was the one for me since I would only be crudely breaking down sheet goods for cabinet carcuses. I was right it is amazing right out of the box. As far as the tilt issue I noticed it to so I tried it both ways and if I rock the saw toward the cut then my cut is a perfect 90 degrees it's not hard to keep it in the correct orientation. I can live with it and love this system thanks grizzly.com


----------



## mobilepaul

Well, here you get both a 59" rail and the 102" rail with the saw and free shipping for aprox. $524.00. They are back ordered but they claim you will get one. I purchased one right before Christmas.

http://www.toolup.com/dewalt_dws520ck_corded-tracksaw-kit-with-59-102-track.aspx


----------

